# Allez DSW Comp Tire Clearance + Brake Replacement



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

1st Post 

I just got a 2015 Specialized Allez (105-11sp Groupset) and I was wondering if I could fit a set of Continental GP4000s-II 28c Tire on it? It has Axis 2.0 Brakes, which seem to have plenty of clearance. 

I also would like to change those Axis Brakes for either the shimano 105s, to have the 105 groupset all around, or the ultegra ones, but I'm worried that the ultegra calipers have less clearance than the 105's, according to shimano

Anyone using these tires on a Allez?

Thanks in advance!

Alex


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know about the Contis, but I'm running Ruffy-Tuffys on my Allez Elite and they're 28s and have plenty of clearance.

As for the brakes, you might want to try some Kool-Stop salmon pads on the AXIS brakes before you ditch them. They made a big difference in braking power for me.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a 2015 Allez Comp DSW. I can't speak specifically about the Axis 2.0 brakes because I ditched them for Ultegra brakes before I took the bike home... not because they were bad though, just because I had the Ultegra brakes from a previous group set that were unused.










I think Ultegra brakes (and 105, pretty sure they're the same in terms of clearance) should fit 28's fine. I run the 26 S-Works Turbo tires on a 25mm wide rim and when I put calipers on them, they actually measure 27.25mm and there's still plenty of clearance. I've not ridden GP4000's in 2 years because I like when my sidewalls don't blowout, but I think they'd be fine.

You can see my front here... plenty of room.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Careful with the Conti's in 28, they are known for actually measuring closer to 31mm. The Allez can easily fit a tire measuring a true 28mm, but that's about the safe limit if you want to leave room for debris to pass through.


----------



## alexm370 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll look into the Specialized Espoir Sport 700x28 then for my Commute wheels and the Black S-Works Turbo 700x28 for my race wheels.

Some Specialized Roubaiux tires have this 700x25/28 size, what's 25/28 means?

TricrossRich - That's a sweet looking Allez  I thought We could not have an Ultegra crankset on a BB30 Bottom bracket? 

Thanks again Guys!


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

alexm370 said:


> Some Specialized Roubaiux tires have this 700x25/28 size, what's 25/28 means?


It's basically a 28mm tire with a 25mm tread. Not really sure why they named it or made it like that. Same with the 30/32 Roubaix tyre.


----------

